# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KS660: smartphone màn hình cảm ứng hai sim

## thegioibang

Chiếc điện thoại KS660 là chiếc điện thoại hai sim mới nhất mà nhà sản xuất LG vừa cho ra mắt. LG cho biết KS660 được thiết kế dành cho các thương gia luôn bận rộn.



KS660 cho phép các thương gia và những người có nhu cầu sử dụng cao có thể sử dụng 2 số điện thoại khác nhau thật tiện lợi mà không cần phải thay đổi sim liên tục. Như vậy sẽ tiết kiệm được thời gian và tiền bạc.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
KS660 cho phép các thương gia và những người có nhu cầu sử dụng cao có thể sử dụng 2 số điện thoại khác nhau thật tiện lợi mà không cần phải thay đổi sim liên tục. Như vậy sẽ tiết kiệm được thời gian và tiền bạc.


---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thêm chút ảnh về em này cho thêm phần sinh động nhé:

----------


## thanhmaximum

em là điện thoại 2 sim thì danh bạ của em này có thê lưu được nhiều số điện thoại và tin nhắn không bạn? mỗi lần chuyển sim thì có dễ dàng trong thao tác không?

----------


## vmb_thaibui

mỗi lần chuyển sim thì chỉ cần thao tác đơn giản trên bàn phím là được thôi mà, nên cũng thuận tiện lắm. được cái em này thay thế cho cảnh hai tay hai súng

----------


## Nam An Tam

em này được dành cho doanh nhân à, vậy nó có được như em SV710 về tính năng không? có vẻ em này không tốt lắm về khả năng văn bản thì phải

----------


## mainguyen

tính năng nổi bật nhất *LG SV710* là chức năng nhật ký điện tử và quản lý danh sách, tài khoản hay nhật ký kinh doanh, còn em KS660 thì không có đâu. em này chỉ tiện lợi cho doanh nhân khoản hai sim và dễ dàng trong khi sử dụng thôi

----------

